
How one country blocks the world on data privacy - anoncake
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/04/24/ireland-data-privacy-1270123
======
anoncake
Via Bruce Schneier[1], see also [https://castlebridge.ie/2019/04/25/the-data-
protection-commi...](https://castlebridge.ie/2019/04/25/the-data-protection-
commission-some-thoughts/).

[1]
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/05/why_isnt_gdpr...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/05/why_isnt_gdpr_b.html)

